# Buffalo Spawn is on!!



## Bowfisher (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of last Sunday nights efforts, the buffalo are starting to spawn,, around 75 that we kept, avg. around 25 pounds and some pushing 65 pounds..  A great Feb. night for sure.


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 13, 2009)

One more, this was before midnight


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 13, 2009)

what lake?????
Don't have to tell us your honey hole, but what lake ya'll shooting on.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 13, 2009)

MAN,,,,,,,,,,,,,good shooting.

I would be out right now, but this rain is holding us back.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 13, 2009)

Man that sure is a lot of fish. Bet that was a blast.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW!! Nice Shooting


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 14, 2009)

Not in GA, correct?
Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 14, 2009)

Aren't some of them suckers?


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> what lake?????
> Don't have to tell us your honey hole, but what lake ya'll shooting on.



Lake Guntersville, home of the Muzzy Classic the last weekend in April.



Dog Hunter said:


> Aren't some of them suckers?



Nope, never seen a sucker on Guntersville


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (Feb 14, 2009)

*bad to the bone*

Dirty shooting, that would make an awsome video!


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

Danggit Michael, your suppose to keep that a secret!!!  DUH!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 16, 2009)

Goodness Gracious Alive!!!! Wowza!


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, it was Lake Guntersville and it was Mark Land's hole!!LOL!


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep it up and I'm gonna pull your status!!!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Player hater! Michael is the one who let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah I know, but you started it, now your back down to "flunky" status!!


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2009)

markland said:


> Danggit Michael, your suppose to keep that a secret!!!  DUH!!!!



I want a BIG crowd there when I debut my new boat


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you up and running now Michael?  Can't wait to see it also.


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

You just made the list too Michael!!!!


----------



## bowfisher1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good shootin Jason.. heck i dint know GON had a bowfishing forum.


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, they just got it last week...gonna be alot more hooked now for sure, maybe it will help out the GBA


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 16, 2009)

Hopefully so JC, get him Mark. Those were innocent fish he killed that didn't deserve it.........lol


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah at least till April 25th, but then again, I believe you had something to do with the demise of many generations of large carp yourself, bunch of killers!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2009)

i just noticed that whopper mirror carp in the night pic, that is a stud !!!!


----------



## Tim L (Feb 16, 2009)

Feral if anyone ever wanted to wet a hook from the bank up there do you remember if they had any parks or public places folks can fish from?


----------



## Michael (Feb 17, 2009)

Bowfisher said:


> Are you up and running now Michael?  Can't wait to see it also.



My deck is finished, but my lights are still on order. I have 2 new generators, but still looking for a 5 horse 4 stroke Mercury. I've been so busy guiding quail hunts my boat has had to take a back seat to earning a living  My plan was to have it ready for the Muzzy, but now that I'm on Mark's list


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> what lake?????
> Don't have to tell us your honey hole, but what lake ya'll shooting on.



Thanks for asking since it was what I was wondering as I read the thread.




OconeeDan said:


> Not in GA, correct?
> Looks like you had a great time.



I don't think you got an answer to your question.  I just looked again at my map.  Lake Guntersville is in Northeast Alabama where the big Tennessee River runs into it.  




Michael said:


> Lake Guntersville, home of the Muzzy Classic the last weekend in April.



Thanks for telling us which lake that was, which is the same place my 1st bowfishing video episode was filmed with Michael Waddell on the Realtree Road Trips Season 1 DVD, where he's fishing with these good BackWater Bowfishing folks.  


Wow, ya'll are blowing my mind with the exciting action you had in your 2 photos above.  Mega-Congrats on some awesome success.  I don't know how ya'll had enough endurance & strength to pull all those in.  I'm still a bit unclear, and it may be obvious to everyone else, but I see that the 1st pic is from Sunday nite but is the 2nd photo part of the same nite of fishing?  

I don't know much about bowfishing, but I'm fired up & excited about it.  I've heard the term buffalo in fishing so thanks for confirming that that's referring to carp.  Sounds like there's probably several species of carp so can you educate us about the types of car & other fish (like alligator gar, or what other species of gar exists) that are more commonly caught in bowfishing?  

I know I had more questions & compliments which I may get around too soon.  

This looks like a real rocking sport.  Thx for posting this thread & pics.


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes thats all in one night, the daytime picture is the next morning, the nite time pic is before midnight, we had to set some fish out to get the weight out of the boat.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 18, 2009)

OK that looks like ya had fun,now what did you all do with all those fish?


----------



## archerholic (Feb 18, 2009)

Uh Oh, I just heard that they drained Lake Guntersville. Sorry folks. No need in going bowfishing there anymore. The article said that they will fill it back up on April 23rd. Oh and the article also said that everyone should be bowfishing Lake Lanier.


----------



## Michael (Feb 18, 2009)

archerholic said:


> Uh Oh, I just heard that they drained Lake Guntersville. Sorry folks. No need in going bowfishing there anymore. The article said that they will fill it back up on April 23rd. Oh and the article also said that everyone should be bowfishing Lake Lanier.




I heard the bowfishing was even better on Lake Oconee


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 18, 2009)

I think Lanier would be better, less water means less area for fish to be in, can't be that hard to find them now.


----------



## CountryRoad (Feb 19, 2009)

do ya'll eat those things??? Maybe i'm nuts but seems like it would be pretty nasty


----------



## bross07 (Feb 20, 2009)

CountryRoad said:


> do ya'll eat those things??? Maybe i'm nuts but seems like it would be pretty nasty



Same thing I was wondering. Carp for dinner??


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 21, 2009)

hey, bowfisher. try one of the tx on lake erie in the spring.. altho, im not sure they could top that weight up there.you guys obviously have game.  big money, so i hear.


----------



## sbrown (Feb 22, 2009)

markland said:


> yeah I know, but you started it, now your back down to "flunky" status!!


You're in trouble now guys, I work with him and I have been on flunky status for 5 years . But hey....Mark's out of town this weekend and I know where the boats at ....yall ready!!


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2009)

sbrown said:


> You're in trouble now guys, I work with him and I have been on flunky status for 5 years . But hey....Mark's out of town this weekend and I know where the boats at ....yall ready!!



I'm in. Lets Hunt!


----------



## Tim L (Feb 28, 2009)

CountryRoad said:


> do ya'll eat those things??? Maybe i'm nuts but seems like it would be pretty nasty



I have some relatives up in Michigan that pressure cook them; their not to bad...also if your soak them in lemon juice on 7-Up it takes alot of the mud taste out...still their so bony its not worth the trouble..


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 28, 2009)

Aint fer nuthin but plowing into the food plots!


----------



## Joe r (Mar 5, 2009)

cool!!!
looks like big fun


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 6, 2009)

So what do you do with all those fish?


----------



## KillingTime Jr. (Jun 16, 2009)

use them for fertilizer


----------

